# ModChipsDirect Flash Card Review (US Seller)



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey everyone. Before I say anything else. I'm sorry if I messed something up on this forum or something like that. First time ever posting so ya xd

I ordered from http://www.modchipsdirect.com/. And I got my r4 card pretty quick. It took them a total of 3 days to get here from when my order was placed. It probably was quicker for me since I live in the same state where they ship from (Which is Michigan US). I don't have much to say but the fact that they're very quick and ran into no problems. I ordered with a credit card, and unlike some others, the payment went through fine! They're pretty cheap, and they give you what you bought. If anyone was wondering what R4 card I bought, it was this one -> http://www.modchipsdirect.com/r4i-sdhc-cheap.html It's a clone, but they say that right on it. As for referencing cheap to clone. Besides it being a clone. It works perfectly. I have installed .nds, .gba, .gbc, and snes games! (NOTE: The .gba, .gbc, and snes games I used a emulator to run!!!). I also decided to install moonshell2. For shipping. They did send me the tracking number as soon as it was shipped out. But one thing to keep note of. It takes up to 24 hours for the tracking number to work. They do respond to emails. It took a day to respond to one of mine! If you guys are looking for a r4 card seller within the US, then I recommend ordering from them! I would buy from them again. I hope this thread helped some people.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 10, 2017)

You want to post this here instead : 
https://gbatemp.net/forums/online-stores-and-purchases.193/


----------



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 10, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You want to post this here instead :
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/online-stores-and-purchases.193/


O ok, sorry xd. Is there anyway to transfer the thread over without having to make a new one?


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 10, 2017)

Yep you can report your own thread and ask it to be moved. The mods will see it and move it for you.


----------



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 10, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yep you can report your own thread and ask it to be moved. The mods will see it and move it for you.


Sorry one more question. How do I do that exactly xd Is there a button or a place to report it? Sorry like I said idk much xd


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 10, 2017)

Sukorow said:


> Sorry one more question. How do I do that exactly xd Is there a button or a place to report it? Sorry like I said idk much xd


That's ok, here's what to click:


----------



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 10, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> That's ok, here's what to click:
> View attachment 77831


It's weird cause there is no report option. I even went on it with my phone thinking maybe it just wont allow me to report on my pc. But there is no option. I even signed out to see, but nothing. Could it be because I'm a newcomer? http://i.imgur.com/d0UgcNm.png


----------



## Deleted-414155 (Feb 12, 2017)

For some reason I can report now, so I did so


----------



## comput3rus3r (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought my sky3ds+ from there.  I recommend also. Bought it for $79 last year when everyone else was charging 90.


----------



## console (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought my Sky3DS plus come with free skydock from Modchipsdirect with my debit card. Store have two separate charges - I paid $83.98 (include shipping cost) from store and saw .20 cents extra charged by bank in my balance to check out. Everything are great and no problems! No scam! Lucky no defect flashcart. 

I don't trust Paypal.

I have some 3DS game cards and use skydock to dump my legal games on my Sky3DS plus microsd card through USB cable on my computer and other non computer system are working fine. I shocked that Sky3DS plus did copy both game and game save data file from my legal 3DS game card on microsd and I can continue my save data where I can keep play game again. I'm excite and love new feature that what Sky3DS offer! Everything are no problems with it. I recommend Sky3DS plus to everyone who need backup from retail 3DS game cards to keep safe. 

Sometimes card is have bugs in driver when plug in computer then plug out about 4 times and more on USB 3.0 port. My Sky3DS still have solid blue light and don't blink or flash, weird. I try other device system (not computer) and work to dump my legal game on my Sky3DS without problems by hold orange button for few seconds then red light start flashing then become green light complete then off. Everything are good and fine with it.  

It don't support DS games, GBA, GB/GBC, NES, SNES, and other games. I already have DSTWO flashcard to able to play them. 

It's great flashcart! I rate Sky3DS plus flashcart 8 out of 10 stars. 

I'm very happy with it.


----------

